# Stabilizer help for indoor and field



## okiearcher (Jul 7, 2003)

Can some of you guys help me out? I just bought a new Vectrix XL and need some opinions on stabilizers. I have been shooting the field and indoor ranges at our club with my hunting bow and I am really liking the tuff shots on our field course so...I bought a bow I can dedicate to doing that.

I have everything I need except I can't make my mind up on a stabilizer. My local shop has a specialty archery elite stab. that is expandable, a doinker Alumi Komp 30", and thats about it. I would like to know:

What are the pro's and cons of a long 30"..vs a "short" 18-24 inch assuming they have a movable weight?

Does my ATA have any thing to do with selection..36"?

Carbon or Aluminum?

Recommendations in the $100-125 dollar range?

Finally, do the REALLY help or are the more for looks? 

Any info you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

okiearcher said:


> Can some of you guys help me out? I just bought a new Vectrix XL and need some opinions on stabilizers. I have been shooting the field and indoor ranges at our club with my hunting bow and I am really liking the tuff shots on our field course so...I bought a bow I can dedicate to doing that.
> 
> I have everything I need except I can't make my mind up on a stabilizer. My local shop has a specialty archery elite stab. that is expandable, a doinker Alumi Komp 30", and thats about it. I would like to know:
> 
> ...



Call Jim Posten of Posten stabilizers.
He will explain all about the hows and whys of a long target stabilizer
with a small amount of weight on the end of the front stabilizer
for indoor spots, if you want to shoot in the unlimited class.

Phone: (517)403-9936

email: [email protected]


You can also take a look at his stabilizer thread
here on AT.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=418880&referrerid=22477



For indoor spots,
a balanced bow can help you improve your groups.

For unlimited class,
a long front stabilizer can get the bow about waist height,
when you set the end down on the floor.

You will usually have one or two rear stabilizers
so you can attach weights.

Then,
it's a matter of the correct combination of weight on the front stabilizer,
and
the correct amount of weigh on the rear stabilizer(s)
to get the balance you are looking for.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.jimposten.com/


Jim makes awesome stabs....he also has a thread in the classified section. good luck to you!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Stabs*

My preferance is the wieght issue. I have bought quite a few stabalisers, all kinds of lengths. I have 2 that I use now. One is a 30" vibracheck that is on the heavey side. The other is a 28" doinker that is lighter. I like the heavier vibracheck on my S4. I have come to the point now that I have to buy it to try it. Its tough doing it that way, but its really the only way to find what suits you. 
I would suggest to try one that you can add weight to the front. Good luck.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Get something that you can add weight to....it is more important to be able to put the weight were you want/need it to get the balance that you like. 

That being said I would stick to something OVER 28". For some reason I just cant get the feel I like with something in that 18-26" range....plus the ones over 28" make a better rest between shots  

But honestly I would go take a look in the classified section...you really need to find out what you like...and the chances of you doing that on the first shot are slim to none....find something you are interested in and buy it...if you don't like it...get something else and sell what you bought earlier.:wink:

But on what you have (bow) I would say to take a look at the Vibracheck CFX...they aren't very expensive ($110 @ LAS)..but you can find them cheaper. I liked that rod better on my Hoyts then I did the ones your shop has....


----------



## okiearcher (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys! I appreciate all your advise. I like the using it as a rest part for the 30 inchers...didn't think of that little side benifit. :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Posten stabilizer!!*

As stated in the earlier posts, call Jim Posten!! Jim can make any length you want and in just about any finish! Jim is very knowledgable about the advantages of different lenghts and weights. Jim's stabilizers are light weight and have the ability to add weight to the ends where it is needed! Alot of bows balance without any front weights with the Postens! They are very stiff and they do exactly what a stabilizer is suppose to do...they stabilize!! With the addition of the Bowjax (which Jim sells) they take almost all of the shock out of the bow! Give Jim a call and check out the site at www.jimposten.com. You can't beat the prices and the quality!!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If it were me, I would be looking at something adjustable...I have always shot solid stabilizers with changeable weights before I picked up a Genesis 5 star in the classifieds...I like having the tunable weights that slide in and out on the carbon rods. There are several different types out there, but the Genesis was the first one I tried that was heavy enough for me, the speciality version always felt too light, but those are the only ones I have any experience with. I think new the Genesis is about $120, I would definately go longer rather than shorter...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Stabilizers*

The Vibracheck CFX in 30" is very light and you can add weights to the end.
Another great and underated stabilizer is the Easton Black Max in 30". One of these two stabilizers will work well on every bow we have. We also have Doinker Carbon Elites and Beiters but the first two I mentioned just seem to work better. I have a friend who believes in the Doinker Carbon stabilizers without the suppressor unit and I am going to order one. I don't care too much for the ones with the suppressor unit because of the weight.
Jbird


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd go with posten..."there great!" quote Tony the Tiger


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am using one of the cheapest ones I have seen and it works as it's supposed to. It's 3/4" diameter, 28" long, rigid aluminum, and has a 2.5oz. end weight that can easily have 3/4" OD washers put under it for more weight. It only weighs 6.5oz. Plus at $34.99 with a carrying case I had to try it. I just added some vinyl wraps so it matches my bow better and put some shelf silencing foam pad on the tip so it doesn't slide when I rest the bow on it.

It's made by EXE, and they also have very reasonably priced carbon rods, too.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Too many people confuse weight with stability. 

Take all the stabilizers off your bow and see how it holds and reacts to the shot. 

Then choose the stabilizers that will make it hold and react the way you want and that will allow you to add weight were you need it for stability.

If the bow falls forward drastically on the shot and/or you need to fight to hold it up in the X-ring even without additional weight; would you want the weight forward on a front rod?

I've had too many folks come to me ready to quit target archery because of elbow and shoulder pain that was directly caused by improper weighting of the bow.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

*stab*

super stixx makes some great stabs and so does posten and cartell


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

AEP makes great stabilizers.Also at least from the ones that I have seen Posten is making a quality product.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love my posten stab


----------

